

Adobe Forging Ahead with Flash for the iPhone Despite Jobs’ Remarks - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/18/adobe-forging-ahead-with-flash-for-the-iphone-despite-jobs-remarks/

======
bilbo0s
This is a mistake.

Firstly, if Flash on the iPhone is buggy, because Apple withheld its help,
users will blame Flash and word will go around to keep it off of your iPhone.
Secondly, if Flash on the iPhone is less capable than the desktop version, and
more capable than Flash Lite, developers will become irritated. Finally, if
people are making full 3D shooters and racers with the regular iPhone SDK, AND
making money off of it through the iPhone store, Flash developers will be in a
position of staggering disadvantage. This is because even if Jobs lets Adobe
make and distribute a Flash runtime, which is far from certain, he will
certainly not let Flash developers put their apps on the app store. Even if he
did, who would by a Flash app? In user's minds, Flash apps should be free,
remember. And once users make up their minds . . . well . . . talk to the
record industry.

If you think advertising will underpin it all, you should be paying closer
attention.

Flash has very little to gain, and a great deal to lose in user perception, as
well as developer perception. If Adobe chooses to go down this road, they MUST
execute flawlessly.

